# Mattlures Woody is back



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Mattlures reintroduces the Woody. This is one sharp looking swimbait.

https://www.mattlures.com/woodwaker.htm


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

HOLY CRAP 30 BUCKS!! [-X [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 3, 2008)

If I didn't already have a wake bait, I'd buy one of those. I've been looking at a lot of swimbaits and $30 is cheap!
https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/wakejr.html
Not quite as big as the Mattlures either :shock:


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2008)

FishinsMyLife said:


> If I didn't already have a wake bait, I'd buy one of those. I've been looking at a lot of swimbaits and $30 is cheap!
> https://www.316lurecompany.com/baits/wakejr.html
> Not quite as big as the Mattlures either :shock:




:shock: How in the heck can someone justify spending THAT MUCH on a single bait!?!? That's ridiculous! #-o


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Its all relative! I think $30 bucks is cheap too for a quality swimbait.

Hand Carved, hand painted, time and effort to produce the right action are factors needed to come up with a price. 

If you catch a Personal best on it too...the $30 is nothing :wink:


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

poor weekend fisherman here!!! [-X


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

kemical said:


> poor weekend fisherman here!!! [-X




Catch a state record on that bait, and your life will change! :mrgreen:


----------



## jkbirocz (Jul 3, 2008)

That is an awesome looking bait. I have seen the quality of the other Mattlures baits, and I am sure this one is top notch. I know $30 is a lot, but for a really good swimbait, that is a deal.


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

the other day, i bought new Rapala Minnow crankbait,, cought 2 fishes,,, and 3rd one took it!! and that was 7 bucks,,,,, im pretty sure u can catch come nice looking hogs!!! but still me financially i cant afford that,,lol you other P-diddy baller anglers prob can,,lol,,   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 8)


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

Bubba said:


> FishinsMyLife said:
> 
> 
> > If I didn't already have a wake bait, I'd buy one of those. I've been looking at a lot of swimbaits and $30 is cheap!
> ...



Come on Bubba... we all saw what you ordered from JD. We know you've got the big bucks. Go ahead and order you a couple of these and pick me one up to while your at it. :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2008)

G3_Guy said:


> Bubba said:
> 
> 
> > FishinsMyLife said:
> ...




Yeah! Right! I wish.... :roll:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 3, 2008)

Bubba said:


> FishinsMyLife said:
> 
> 
> > If I didn't already have a wake bait, I'd buy one of those. I've been looking at a lot of swimbaits and $30 is cheap!
> ...


The bigger version than that (10.5 inches) before it was discontinued was like $150. I have the smallest and least expensive version: Baby Wake and only right around $50. Those baits will catch big fish, I have no doubts about that, just make sure you can tie your knots well.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't sprung for any hard swimbaits yet, if I do it will most likely be the new Spro 4", should be out soon; iCast is coming!


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Nickk said:


> I haven't sprung for any hard swimbaits yet, if I do it will most likely be the new Spro 4", should be out soon; iCast is coming!



Next year I am going to icast....Gonna see how many tickets I am allowed.


----------



## Nickk (Jul 3, 2008)

as your Midwest consultant I demand a ticket....

:lol:


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats sweet  

I used to think the same thing on prices for rods, untill I was able to get a good shamano  and paid for it


----------



## Bubba (Jul 3, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> Thats sweet
> 
> I used to think the same thing on prices for rods, untill I was able to get a good shamano  and paid for it




I can understand the difference on rods, but this is a bait. $30 bucks I can kinda understand...but those 3:16 baits "FishinsMyLife" posted are over $50 bucks for the cheapest! I don't care how well it performs....i know it can't perform 10x better....I just can't see spending that much for a bait. :|


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 3, 2008)

I hear you on the expense. I was the same way and couldn't make myself buy a Mattlures Bluegill for $20 until one day I just gave in. I started to watch the Swimbait part of the forum at Tackletour after that and I was just blown away by the number of big fish that some guys in New Jersey (not California or Texas, but NEW JERSEY) were catching on swimbaits, specifically 3:16 baits. I gave in again and bought the Baby Wake.

If someone is happy catching a lot of average fish with an occasional big fish, then you don't need expensive swimbaits. I can assure you that if that person decides that they are tired of all the little bass and they get into swimbaits, the big fish you catch on those expensive baits will justify the cost.


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

I gave in....Ones on the way!


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

Jim said:


> I gave in....Ones on the way!



lol... :LMFAO:


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

kemical said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I gave in....Ones on the way!
> ...




You never know, you might just win one! 8)


----------



## kemical (Jul 3, 2008)

well im on my way to go buy a frog,, gonna try it out on new lake i saw with lots of lil pads for tomorrow!! 4-6 bucks..lol


----------



## slim357 (Jul 4, 2008)

I was lookin on ebay for one of these for a while, sweet deal for only 30bucks too.


----------

